# Demented hamster



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lisa Simpson.. Is a demented Hamster.. Seriously.. she has re aranged her whole tank.. And keeps turning her wheel round.. and it bangs things.. As well as doing that she also spends her time collecting scattered food then emptying onto the wheel.. then she jumps on and it makes that noise of the food jangling till it falls off..  
She carries on running for a few moments more then stops and pops the food back on the wheel.. And really it makes some racket..

So she has stopped smashing the water bottle around and would much rather the new wheel game.. 
This process has been going on all week.. and blimey its horrific..  so noisy 

So Lisa is blumin demented!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

No no, she's enthusiastic is all :thumbup: 

Em
xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to take the wheel out.. but that would be tight..  But is Lisa waking me through the night not tight??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:lol: pesky hoomins need no sleep, cleaver hamster make sure they get none :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I want to take the wheel out.. but that would be tight..  But is Lisa waking me through the night not tight??


:lol: You and Lisa need to slog it out on metames selfish thread :lol:

Em
xx

PS - photos of lisa please


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haha well I have one of her.. :lol: :lol:

the perpetrator is in this lot somewhere.. Fast asleep.. Yes I may add.. She is now fast asleep.. 










When she wakes I shall get one of her.. as syou can see she has been busy pooing all night too..


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: You and Lisa need to slog it out on metames selfish thread :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx
> ...


yeah, thanks :glare:

sounds fun, MOM.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to say GET OUT OF MY HEAD WOMAN, sorry its just far too much of a coincidence that we both have rodents called Lisa Simpson, either youre stalking me or Im stalking you and if Im stalking you and I dont remember doing it then Im even crazier than I thought :crazy:, as far as the wheel noise goes, what wheel is it, you can attach the wodent wheels and the trixie ones too (I think) onto the roof of the cage so she cant move it around.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> yeah, thanks :glare:
> 
> sounds fun, MOM.


No Fun.. I feel like a walking Zombie.:cryin: :lol: I wouldn't mind but her on her wheel doesn't wake me.. Its the new game of fill it with food.. I wish she would just eat the food.. :incazzato:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I just wanted to say GET OUT OF MY HEAD WOMAN, sorry its just far too much of a coincidence that we both have rodents called Lisa Simpson, either youre stalking me or Im stalking you and if Im stalking you and I dont remember doing it then Im even crazier than I thought :crazy:, as far as the wheel noise goes, what wheel is it, you can attach the wodent wheels and the trixie ones too (I think) onto the roof of the cage so she cant move it around.


Remeber TDM the kids called her Lisa I had called her Marge or maggie. Just before xmas we got her..

 She is in a tank.. The wheel of the noise I cope with.:yesnod:. Its the food being put on it,:nonod: then she runs with it on as it falls off bit by bit..:incazzato::incazzato: then she starts again.. Filling wheel then running.. :mad2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Remeber TDM the kids called her Lisa I had called her Marge or maggie. Just before xmas we got her..
> 
> She is in a tank.. The wheel of the noise I cope with.:yesnod:. Its the food being put on it,:nonod: then she runs with it on as it falls off bit by bit..:incazzato::incazzato: then she starts again.. Filling wheel then running.. :mad2:


You expect me to remember before christmas, I can just about do last week :blush:, if you take the food out will she refill it, or would scatter feeding help? Failing that what about ear plugs.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> You expect me to remember before christmas, I can just about do last week :blush:, if you take the food out will she refill it, or would scatter feeding help? Failing that what about ear plugs.


I am scatter feeding.. :lol: I even hid some in her wicker house.. :lol: She finds it.. runs through all the tubes.. and then goes to her wheel.. I wouldn't mind.. i solved the bottle prob..she was smashing it round in the middle of the night.. But this.. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh\!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ear plugs may be the way forward.. I can't move her out of my room.. there is now where left for her to go.. :lol: She has been evicted from the kids room.. :lol: Too Noisy.. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Look who has just woke... how she fits in there.. i have no idea?










Peek a boo


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well after another sleepless night I decided to get her up today and clean out her tank.. 

She was less than impressed so I then re arranged it.. :lol:

She spent a good 2 hours on and off the wheel then re arranging her bed..  Im hoping this will mean she spends less time tonight causing noise.. 

She decided to make her bed under her wheel and water.. 

Here is a pic of her through the glass.. she is having a snack whilst asleep


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

LOOK at her little paws  :001_wub: :001_wub:

Oh she's wonderful 

Em
xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> LOOK at her little paws  :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Oh she's wonderful
> 
> ...


I know :idea: She can be Bumbles friend if you like..  Im sure she would love to move house.. where someone isn't shouting her name all night.. telling her to pack it in.. :nono: :lol: I wouldn't mind.. she always ignores me.. :glare:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is on the wheel now. I might get some Blu Tack and pop it on.. :lol: :lol: :lol:  she would spend all night huffing and puffing trying to get the wheel going.. :cursing: :devil:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> She is on the wheel now. I might get some Blu Tack and pop it on.. :lol: :lol: :lol:  she would spend all night huffing and puffing trying to get the wheel going.. :cursing: :devil:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

